# Is There Anything I Should Have But Won't Be Issued?



## Mosullivan15 (30 Jul 2015)

Hey folks,

I'm applying to the army and I've been wondering if there's anything I should have. I have heard various reccomendations, but the only source I have reccomended I buy a 14" Kukiri knife, so I'm questioning how relyable they are. Because of this, I figured I should ask the folks who did and find out what the voiceof experince can tell me. Is there anything that you think a soldier should have but won't be issued?


----------



## dimsum (30 Jul 2015)

Are you applying to the the Brigade of Gurkhas?  Actually, don't answer that.

Do not buy a 14" kukri.  Also, consider not listening to that source ever again.


----------



## Mosullivan15 (30 Jul 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Are you applying to the the Brigade of Gurkhas?  Actually, don't answer that.
> 
> Do not buy a 14" kukri.  Also, consider not listening to that source ever again.



My reply was very similar. Since I'm not a Himalayan badass, and I want to be in the airbourne a giant knife seems like a great way to accidently impale myself. I'm not that kinky so I'm not going to. I figured I should ask y'all because you have practical knowledge, and my source is ... intersting.


----------



## dangerboy (30 Jul 2015)

My advice don't buy anything until you have finished your trades training and are in a unit.  See what the other guys in your Section are using and then confirm with your Sect 2IC (or Comd) and they will be able to say what your unit's policy towards aftermarket kit is, and yes it does vary unit to unit (and sometimes sub-unit to sub-unit).  You don't want to waste your money buying something your can't wear or something you on't need (such as a 14" kukri).


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jul 2015)

There is no need for a 14" knife. I have no clue why your friend would say buy one, but I can tell you most units will not allow it to be warn in uniform. 

Being currently a Section Commander for PATs, I tell all my guys don't buy anything other then proper boots.  When you advance in your career you will learn what to buy and what not to.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (30 Jul 2015)

If your in the infantry, buy a stealth suit top.  Best investment Ive ever made.  Also, a Brit Army puffy is a very good investment once you're at your unit.


----------



## Remius (30 Jul 2015)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> My advice don't buy anything until you have finished your trades training and are in a unit.  See what the other guys in your Section are using and then confirm with your Sect 2IC (or Comd) and they will be able to say what your unit's policy towards aftermarket kit is, and yes it does vary unit to unit (and sometimes sub-unit to sub-unit).  You don't want to waste your money buying something your can't wear or something you on't need (such as a 14" kukri).



This ^

Plus you'll get a bit of time in to figure out what you need or want.  Experiences will vary and so will tastes in what you think you want.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jul 2015)

Buy about 10 pounds of patrolling spirit to start.

If you want to be a paratrooper then buy a 3D printer so you can make yourself some new knees


----------



## Arty39 (30 Jul 2015)

Mosullivan15 said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm applying to the army and I've been wondering if there's anything I should have. I have heard various reccomendations, but the only source I have reccomended I buy a 14" Kukiri knife, so I'm questioning how relyable they are. Because of this, I figured I should ask the folks who did and find out what the voiceof experince can tell me. Is there anything that you think a soldier should have but won't be issued?



This source does realize that they issue a bayonet and a gerber?


----------



## Mosullivan15 (30 Jul 2015)

Arty39 said:
			
		

> This source does realize that they issue a bayonet and a gerber?



If I put thought into it, I'd probably say that this source doesn't realize much of anything.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Buy about 10 pounds of patrolling spirit to start.
> 
> If you want to be a paratrooper then buy a 3D printer so you can make yourself some new knees



I can't believe you guys.....what about a sense of humour? That's a must have!


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I can't believe you guys.....what about a sense of humour? That's a must have!



Comes rather cheap as well.  Renewable.  Versatile.   Comes in many forms.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Jul 2015)

Everything you should have will be issued - well, at least should be issued and will be if the items are available and unrestricted when time comes for you to be issued kit.  At your stage in the game, don't go running out and buying stuff to be the super-soldier.  Most things that you may eventually acquire to supplement your issued kit will be to make you more comfortable.  Any fool can be uncomfortable in the field.  The number one important thing that I found necessary were boots and socks . . .  the two most important things that I found necessary were boots and socks and underwear . . . among the things that I found necessary were boots and socks and underwear (_and a fanatical devotion to the pope_).  Now, these items of issued kit have improved considerably (though boots seem to be open to discussion) since I spent my time playing silly bugggers in the days of grey wool socks and green boxers.  You want the parts covered by these items to be dry, warm (or cool depending on the weather), and free from blisters and irritation.  Only through personal experience will you figure out how to do that.


----------



## toughenough (30 Jul 2015)

They won't issue it, but you might want to consider getting a toothbrush.

Seriously though, they supply a list of stuff like that you will need. Running shoes, shave kit, boot kit, etc.


----------



## Mosullivan15 (30 Jul 2015)

So I have a question for you all. Out of all the kit I might be issued, what will I own and what is the government's?


----------



## brihard (30 Jul 2015)

Everything you are issued is the government's. Nearly all items will be returnable when you release or they wear out. Over a career certain items will not be returnable because they're 'next to skin' clothing (socks, gitch, t shirts, long underwear, etc.).


----------



## Mosullivan15 (31 Jul 2015)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Everything you are issued is the government's. Nearly all items will be returnable when you release or they wear out. Over a career certain items will not be returnable because they're 'next to skin' clothing (socks, gitch, t shirts, long underwear, etc.).



So I can't keep my fatigues?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2015)

Mosullivan15 said:
			
		

> So I can't keep my fatigues?



We don't have 'fatigues' and no you can't keep them.


----------



## Pusser (31 Jul 2015)

In fact, anything in CADPAT, whether it's worn out or next to skin, must be returned.


----------



## LightFighter (31 Jul 2015)

Mosullivan15 said:
			
		

> So I can't keep my fatigues?



As stated above, you don't get to keep the combat uniform(or anything CADPAT). 

How ever, on release you are able to retain your dress uniform(DEU) and accoutrements. As well as any medals/ribbons you may have received.


----------



## scorpion2669 (9 Aug 2015)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> My advice don't buy anything until you have finished your trades training and are in a unit.  See what the other guys in your Section are using and then confirm with your Sect 2IC (or Comd) and they will be able to say what your unit's policy towards aftermarket kit is, and yes it does vary unit to unit (and sometimes sub-unit to sub-unit).  You don't want to waste your money buying something your can't wear or something you on't need (such as a 14" kukri).



As above. I have never seen anyone allowed to strap that size of a blade to their kit when I was in! Your source is a cadet or something!?


----------



## bick (9 Aug 2015)

I agree with the majority of the comments already made. However, I do believe that a quality headlamp is invaluable.


----------



## MedCorps (9 Aug 2015)

I will also throw out that you should have a watch.  It likely will not be issued. 

MC


----------



## Privateer (9 Aug 2015)

Common sense.

And waterproof oversocks, in case you aren't issued any.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Aug 2015)

Bring a thick skin and a sense of humour, two indispensable pieces of kit.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2015)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> I will also throw out that you should have a watch.  It likely will not be issued.
> 
> MC


With LOADS of recommendations here.


----------



## dimsum (9 Aug 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> With LOADS of recommendations here.



I'll summarise:  Timex Ironman Triathlon.   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'll summarise:  Timex Ironman Triathlon.   :nod:


With the Casio G-Shock coming in second.


----------



## Words_Twice (12 Aug 2015)

A 14" Kukri with a Timex Ironman embedded in the pommel.


----------



## WA88 (12 Aug 2015)

Haha I still use the $10 timex i got from walmart the week before I went to BMQ, the velcro strap might not be stylish anymore though... Save your money till you get to your unit months and months from now. The guys and girls there will let you know what you should get. Good luck, keep your head up!


----------



## geo (15 Aug 2015)

There is all sorts of jammy kit you could buy..... But then, you'd have to carry it in the field.

A decent "indiglow" tiimex watch, a small flashlight or headlamp are prolly the only field kit you need to buy.

In order to pass your daily room/ kit inspection, you might want to consider a second set of toiletries... One you use, the other you lay out for show. Instructors love to pounce on dirty razors, toothbrushes, and squeezed tubes of toothpaste.


----------



## Leeworthy (15 Aug 2015)

They also love to pounce on the fact that you havent used said razor, toiletries and toothpaste.


----------



## Leeworthy (15 Aug 2015)

Make sure to have a good boot brush and polishing cloth for your boots. A pair of womens nylons work great to polish those parades quickly before a parade or inspection.


----------



## BorisK (15 Aug 2015)

Headlamp is super useful.  Wether you're trying to rummage through your kit in the field in the dark, do some late night sewing or folding for inspection after lights out, or even during the day time it comes in handy to shine extra light on your parade boots while polishing to show the blemishes and let you know where to work on - it's a valuable bit of kit.  

Personally, I'd buy a pretzel tactika, but that's just me.  Too many great features to ignore on the petzel to consider a cheaper one.  

Other than that, a sense of humour and a basic multitool with pliers come in handy.  Good luck.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (15 Aug 2015)

Privateer said:
			
		

> And waterproof oversocks, in case you aren't issued any.



WTF is a waterproof sock?  If he means a goretex liner etc, ignore this advice.  The issue sock system is quite good.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Aug 2015)

Is There Anything I Should Have But Won't Be Issued?

Common sense.


Sadly, it's not standard issue, and at times there appears to be a critical shortfall throughout the system...


----------



## Oscar590 (15 Aug 2015)

Wet wipes and bug spray for the field. If you ever find yourself in Shilo get yourself lots and lots of bug spray. Mosquitoes in Shilo are no joke.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Aug 2015)

Lean-N-Supreme said:
			
		

> Wet wipes and bug spray for the field. If you ever find yourself in Shilo get yourself lots and lots of bug spray. Mosquitoes in Shilo are no joke.



Wise advice, Padowen learner.....

Common sense is indeed in short supply at all levels.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Aug 2015)

Lean-N-Supreme said:
			
		

> If you ever find yourself in Shilo get yourself lots and lots of bug spray. Mosquitoes in Shilo are no joke.



The best part of those days, was just before dusk when the dragonflies got hungry. You could play Ride of the Valkyries, and thousands of them would come out to eat the mosquitoes and give 30 minutes of relief.


----------



## Leeworthy (16 Aug 2015)

Lean-N-Supreme said:
			
		

> Wet wipes and bug spray for the field. If you ever find yourself in Shilo get yourself lots and lots of bug spray. Mosquitoes in Shilo are no joke.



Best piece of advice yet. Baby wipes are a must. When your going somewhere unknown or just starting a camp, showers can be few and far between.  I bathed in baby wipes for the first 2 weeks of my boots hitting thw ground until our showers were up. Nothing makes you feel better than a clean body. 

Oh and hot sauce to spice up those mres's


----------



## BinRat55 (25 Aug 2015)

Leeworthy said:
			
		

> Oh and hot sauce to spice up those *mres's*



Aarrgghh... not "mres's" (that doesn't even make sense... MREs) Canadians use "IMPs". And they are actually quite good IMO... some even DO come with hot sauce...


----------



## Leeworthy (25 Aug 2015)

I lived on salmon with ms dash and sausage links with mustard in Haiti lol


----------



## Jed (25 Aug 2015)

A wife and family are good morale boosters but if the Army wanted you to have that they would have issued it to you.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Aug 2015)

The best piece of kit that the army doesn't give you is your brain.

Here are the steps to a successful career in the army without too much poo being flung your direction:

1) Keep your mouth shut - speak only if you need to and when told to speak. There's a time and place to tell jokes and goof off, learn where and when that is.

2) Be a sponge - absorb everything you're being taught, believe it or not you will use it all. Not only that, but absorb everything your instructors say, many of them will have a lot of experience and sometimes one of their smoke pit words of wisdom will help you big time down the road.

and last but easily the most important:

*3) Ask for help* - I have never been had anyone in the CAF ever give me shit for saying "Excuse me Corporal/Sergeant/etc. I don't quite understand this, I need some help." I have been given shit when I don't ask and something either wasn't done, or wasn't done correctly. We rather than people ask for help and learn than to not understand, get jacked up for being incomplete, not learning, and then later on getting someone or themselves hurt or killed when it could have been avoided.


----------



## Ostrozac (25 Aug 2015)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> The best piece of kit that the army doesn't give you is your brain.



But to be fair, the army does test to see if you already have one before they will let you in. (CFAT)

The real best piece of kit that the army doesn't give you are boot-bands. They are widely available in Canex and online, and you will need them. And best of all they are inexpensive.


----------



## Privateer (25 Aug 2015)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> WTF is a waterproof sock?  If he means a goretex liner etc, ignore this advice.  The issue sock system is quite good.



Yes, goretex sock, like this: http://www.mec.ca/product/4000-338/rocky-stretch-gore-tex-oversocks-unisex/

When I did BOTC, we weren't issued anything like this.  Maybe it's different now, but if not (or if the supply system doesn't have them) then this is what I would recommend buying.  Dry feet are a huge morale booster.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2015)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> But to be fair, the army does test to see if you already have one before they will let you in. (CFAT)



 ;D

Sometimes I wonder.


----------



## Ostrozac (25 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Sometimes I wonder.



There is an urban legend about "CFAT waivers" sometimes being issued by recruiting group -- presumably to those lacking said piece of equipment.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2015)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> There is an urban legend about "CFAT waivers" sometimes being issued by recruiting group -- presumably to those lacking said piece of equipment.



 ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Aug 2015)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> But to be fair, the army does test to see if you already have one before they will let you in. (CFAT)



It seems though, no matter the results, it's good enough


----------



## BinRat55 (26 Aug 2015)

A few years ago I had a young soldier in front of me who needed his buddy to read his clothing docs for him - he couldn't read. I **** you not. Floored me!!


----------



## Pusser (29 Aug 2015)

Privateer said:
			
		

> Yes, goretex sock, like this: http://www.mec.ca/product/4000-338/rocky-stretch-gore-tex-oversocks-unisex/
> 
> When I did BOTC, we weren't issued anything like this.  Maybe it's different now, but if not (or if the supply system doesn't have them) then this is what I would recommend buying.  Dry feet are a huge morale booster.



What?  People don't use bread bags anymore?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> What?  People don't use bread bags anymore?



Too many Gluten free crowd these days......No bread.


----------



## dimsum (23 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> A few years ago I had a young soldier in front of me who needed his buddy to read his clothing docs for him - he couldn't read. I **** you not. Floored me!!



To be fair, it took me a while to understand Supply-ese.


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Sep 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> To be fair, it took me a while to understand Supply-ese.



Uh huh. I'm STILL learning.

Cup, drinking, for the use of.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Uh huh. I'm STILL learning.
> 
> Cup, drinking, for the use of.



It is necessary to have modifiers to differentiate the purpose of similarly named items.  While I (and probably every other soldier) had much need of "cup, drinking" there would have been some hesitation in having a coffee in the field if we had been sent "cup, athletic supporter".


----------



## Mosullivan15 (23 Sep 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'll summarise:  Timex Ironman Triathlon.   :nod:



Really? I figured I'd rather go for this watch:
https://timex.ca/watches/expedition-vibe-shock-t49983cs


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Sep 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> It is necessary to have modifiers to differentiate the purpose of similarly named items.  While I (and probably every other soldier) had much need of "cup, drinking" there would have been some hesitation in having a coffee in the field if we had been sent "cup, athletic supporter".



Ha ha ha!!! This is quite true!!

Too funny!!


----------



## Pusser (24 Sep 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> "cup, athletic supporter".



Except that it would be "cup, support, athletic."


----------



## Lumber (24 Sep 2015)

In this day and age, why can't we attach a photo (or photo_*s*_) to each item in the CGCS?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> In this day and age, why can't we attach a photo (or photo_*s*_) to each item in the CGCS?



Once upon a time there used to be publications that did just that.  I remember having a binder with drawings of every item of furniture, their stock numbers, and all other relevant information for each item.  That was well before the Commodore 64 was invented.     ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Sep 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Once upon a time there used to be publications that did just that.  I remember having a binder with drawings of every item of furniture, their stock numbers, and all other relevant information for each item.  That was well before the Commodore 64 was invented.     ;D



Yup, the "Storeman's Bible" was the most valuable book in the army, never leave it unattended or insecure.


----------

